# Re - hydrating?



## bigjb (Oct 6, 2012)

What is the best way to re hydrate bud?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2012)

theres a few things ya can do

put some fresh wet buds in the jar...

place buds on plate and leave outside under cover from rain...here in Seattle the Humidty is high and will moisten them

put some orange peals in the jar ..

take care and be safe


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Oct 6, 2012)

bigjb said:
			
		

> What is the best way to re hydrate bud?


 
Givem a beer smacks him in the face and says snap outa it, keep drinkin 

I used orange peels before as well as a used tea bag for bout an hour as well. Good luck pilgrem enjoys yur pouch product 

BWD


----------

